# King Kamali's Favorite SARMs And What They Do



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2019)

*King Kamali's Favorite SARMs And What They Do*

https://youtu.be/i3jb0oGEBE8


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 30, 2019)

Arnold said:


> *King Kamali's Favorite SARMs And What They Do*
> 
> https://youtu.be/i3jb0oGEBE8


Damn! king kamali has really let himself go lol maybe he should get on some that GW lol

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Anabolik2k (May 1, 2019)

Fat and ugly, and shitty products. (SARMS).


----------

